# Tutorial: Homepage-Design erstellen!



## tkausl (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo

hab ja so garkeine ahnung von Photoshop! gibt es irgendwo ein tutorial welches beschreibt, wie man ich ein homepage design basteln kann?


----------



## darkspay (18. Juli 2007)

es gibt eins das is auf http://www.psd-tutorials.de

und hir findes du eins http://www.marisan.de/marisan/v4/?page=downloads&do=showDl&dlId=1 das ist ein video tut sind 3 stück 

Teil 1: Design
Teil 2: Slice und Code
Teil 3: Publishing  

gruß darkspay und viel spass damit


----------

